# Summer TV?



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone looking forward to anything on TV this summer?  I remember a time when the summer had no new series on!  These days, not so much.  My wife loves the reality shows like the Real Housewives shows - but I can only barely stomach them.  I am looking forward to "Under the Dome" and the new True Blood on HBO - but not much else.

Anyone else have anything they are looking forward to?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking forward to "Under the Dome" as well. But I need to read the book first, so I best get on it. I don't really know what else is coming out this summer. Entertainment Weekly has an article about the new shows that I need to read and see if anything grabs my interest.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

True Blood and also Under the Dome. 

There was another trailer I saw a while back, but now I can't remember what network, or cable, nor can I remember the name of the actors. All I remember it looked interesting. 

I detest any kind of reality shows other than the singing ones. AI and Voice and America's got talent. You couldn't pay me enough money to watch Housewife's, or Survivor or any of these. I cannot stand shows where folks argue, scream at each other and are just unpleasant. No interest. 

I also don't like brutal stuff or biker stuff and am tired of cops and lawyers. Only cop shows I like are those like Castle with the humor. I never watched an episode of any of the CSI and all those types. 

I want to see more shows like Fringe and Grimm. I like the weird stuff I guess. And in many cases when I do like something, it gets cancelled. So I am always careful not to get attached, or let a few episodes collect on my DVR just in case. 

Maybe I'll get to read more this summer.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Summer pickings are pretty slim.  I am watching Major Crimes (Closer spin-off) and enjoy Rizzoli and Isles which will be starting soon.  I also like Falling Skies...which just started this week.  So You Think You Can Dance is on now and I love that show.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I might just catch up on some other stuff I never got around watching. I am only on mid season 2 of Supernatural, so I still have a few episodes left there, I want to watch Newsroom and I I'have a whole season there since I never watched that one either. 
I am sure I can find a few more shows. With HBO Go, Hulu and Netflix, I can find many such shows.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I cannot stand the reality shows - even The Voice and American Idol.  I have loathed American Idol from the get-go.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Forgot about Newsroom!  Love it!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Warehouse 13 although it is not as good as in previous years.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am also on the  "Under the Dome" bandwagon... I am giving True Blood one episode! I hate the last season but was a big fan before that.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Under The Dome for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Masterpiece Mystery.  Starting this Sunday (6/16) will be three new episodes of Inspector Lewis.  The Endeavor Morse series starts in July; Foyle's War in September.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Under The Dome.  Right now, I'm enjoying The Glades and Longmire.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm looking forward to Masterpiece Mystery. Starting this Sunday (6/16) will be three new episodes of Inspector Lewis. The Endeavor Morse series starts in July; Foyle's War in September.


I'm looking forward to those myself!

Mike


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I look forward to The Glades and Rizzoli & Isles in the summer. Also, I've started watching NBC's Crossing Lines. Good show about an international investigative team that hunts border-crossing criminals.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I am a Bachelorette junkie. The numbers are dwindling; the drama is rising.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have liked Under the Dome, so far.  I also have liked True Blood so far.  I am also looking forward to The Bridge - it has been getting huge buzz lately.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I just watched the first episode of FX's new series 'The Bridge.' SO good. I've never watched a pilot that has sucked me in so quickly. A Mexican cop teams with a US cop to try to solve the murder of a woman found dead straddling the border. But it turns out to be much more involved than first thought. The US cop (a woman) has Asperger's, and the Mexican cop just had a vasectomy and is struggling to move without pain. Talk about great character development from the get go. I can't wait for episode two on Wednesday.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

#1, Suits
#2, King & Maxwell
#3, Franklin & Bash
#4, Major Crimes

If I got HBO, I'd put The Newsroom at the top, but we've only been able to see re=runs of season one.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am so peeved at the History Channel for not advertising the new top shot series.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I hate to admit it, but I do watch Real Housewives  ... not intensely  - usually turn it on while I'm reading and hubby is in on his computer. It's like watching a car wreck - horrible, but you can't look away. And you don't have to pay attention.  

I usually don't have the patience for long series - my nose is always stuck to the kindle.

Sunday's I've started watching "Bar Rescue" on Spike. Good cheesy entertainment.

My hubby likes anything on the Military channel and the History channel usually has interesting shows.

But our all time favorite... Deadliest Catch.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been watching Breaking Bad on Netflix, finally! It lives up to the hype. Zoomed through the first season and half way through the 2nd, the new season starts Aug 11, I believe.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Under the Dome, for me. I don't think we get this in the UK until Autumn.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been watching Endeavor on PBS.  The 2nd episode aired last night.  There are 4 altogether.  (Prequel to Inspector Morse about when Morse was younger.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Copper!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I was really looking forward to Under the Dome because I liked the book a lot. I am pretty disappointed in the tv show, but watch it anyway. It would be nice if it followed the book more closely, especially with regard to characters' relationships with each other. Barbie isn't at all the way I pictured him, and I feel the same way about Junior. I'm sure I'll watch the whole series, but I wanted i to be better.

Shark Week is something that my daughters and I always look forward to. We have a fascination with sharks (great white, in particular).

I hate to admit it, but I like to watch Long Island Medium, Tia & Tamera, and So You Think You Can Dance. I'm a bit of a news junkie at times, and there are a couple of daily news shows that I never miss. They will remain unnamed here because I don't want to get into any political discussions. (I'm sure the mods don't want that, either.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Carrie Rubin said:


> I just watched the first episode of FX's new series 'The Bridge.' SO good. I've never watched a pilot that has sucked me in so quickly. A Mexican cop teams with a US cop to try to solve the murder of a woman found dead straddling the border. But it turns out to be much more involved than first thought. The US cop (a woman) has Asperger's, and the Mexican cop just had a vasectomy and is struggling to move without pain. Talk about great character development from the get go. I can't wait for episode two on Wednesday.


This is the US remake of a Danish/Swedish series. Same plot - dead body cut in half and found in the middle of the Öresund bridge between Denmark and Sweden. The original was pretty good.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> This is the US remake of a Danish/Swedish series. Same plot - dead body cut in half and found in the middle of the Öresund bridge between Denmark and Sweden. The original was pretty good.


I just found that out today. I had no idea. I'll have to watch the Danish/Swedish version after I've watched the American one. Seems American TV likes to recycle shows from other countries!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Anybody watching Siberia?  It's a scripted drama about a reality show where things start going horribly wrong. It's been interesting. 

My wife thought it was a real reality show for the first 45 minutes.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah!  I missed The Bridge!  I have heard such great things about it.  I bet I can see the episode either OnDemand or online.

My wife has become fascinated with this bizarre reality show called Naked and Afraid.  A man and a women, both with survivalist skills, are left to fend for themselves for 21 days in some hostile place - and they are naked!

Weird.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Carrie Rubin said:


> I just found that out today. I had no idea. I'll have to watch the Danish/Swedish version after I've watched the American one. Seems American TV likes to recycle shows from other countries!


I watched the Danish/Swedish series when it was on German TV a couple of months ago and when I saw the announcement for the American show, I thought, "Wait a minute, I know this story."


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I watched the Danish/Swedish series when it was on German TV a couple of months ago and when I saw the announcement for the American show, I thought, "Wait a minute, I know this story."


I just got back from vacation and found out the second episode of The Bridge didn't record on my DVR. Arrggh. I'm off to download it from iTunes. You have to love technology... (The episode repeats in a couple days, but I really want to watch it tonight. I'll take the $2.99 loss.  )


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

balaspa said:


> Ah! I missed The Bridge! I have heard such great things about it. I bet I can see the episode either OnDemand or online.
> 
> My wife has become fascinated with this bizarre reality show called Naked and Afraid. A man and a women, both with survivalist skills, are left to fend for themselves for 21 days in some hostile place - and they are naked!
> 
> Weird.


I saw Naked and Afraid advertised, and I have to admit that I was a bit intrigued. Haven't watched it, but I may catch an episode.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been watching Under the Dome too. Not one of my favorites, but I'm hooked _just enough _ to keep watching so far. I forgot to record last Monday (July 15) and watched it through Amazon prime instant today on my ipad.

I may read the book some day, but I've heard that there are differences on the tv program that some readers have been unhappy about. This happens a lot with adaptations.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I caught The Bridge on OnDemand last night based on the recommendations here. It was really, really good. It seems like a compelling story and I will be adding it to my summer rotation.  I'm glad to have another drama to watch!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So, so far, my winners for the summer are Under the Dome and The Bridge.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My winner for summer TV was _Le Tour de France_.


----------

